# प्रबन्धन > क्या कैसे करें ! >  पोस्ट पर signature न लगा पाना !

## love birds

[B][/B]मित्र  मैं  अपनी पोस्टो पर अपने signature नहीं लगा पा रहा हु कृपया मेरी मदद करे !
                                                                      मैं आपका आभारी रहूँगा !!

----------


## NaKShtR

> [B][/B]मित्र  मैं  अपनी पोस्टो पर अपने signature नहीं लगा पा रहा हु कृपया मेरी मदद करे !
>                                                                       मैं आपका आभारी रहूँगा !!


मित्रमुझे भि जानना है

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*आप दोनों का सिग्नेचर लग रहा हैं बंधुओं! 
फिर भी थोडा सा विस्तार से बताएं कि कहाँ नहीं आ रहा!
 वैसे यदि फिर भी आपको लगता है कि सिग्नेचर नहीं लग रहा तो go advanced  को क्लिक करके रिप्लाई करें! वहां additional options में show your signature का भी एक ऑप्शन है!उसे सेलेक्ट करलें! 
 आशा है इसी के बारे में पूछ रहे होंगे!


*

----------


## love birds

> *आप दोनों का सिग्नेचर लग रहा हैं बंधुओं! 
> फिर भी थोडा सा विस्तार से बताएं कि कहाँ नहीं आ रहा!
>  वैसे यदि फिर भी आपको लगता है कि सिग्नेचर नहीं लग रहा तो go advanced  को क्लिक करके रिप्लाई करें! वहां additional options में show your signature का भी एक ऑप्शन है!उसे सेलेक्ट करलें! 
>  आशा है इसी के बारे में पूछ रहे होंगे!
> 
> 
> *


मित्र जैसे मैंने  लाइव signature  बनाया है मगर उसका url डालने के बाद वोही रहेता है पिक्चर नहीं शो होती कोई तो सोलुतिओं दो !

----------


## love birds

> मित्र जैसे मैंने  लाइव signature  बनाया है मगर उसका url डालने के बाद वोही रहेता है पिक्चर नहीं शो होती कोई तो सोलुतिओं दो !


ha ha ab m signature laga paa raha hu thanks dear !

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*मुबारक हो! हा हा* 


> ha ha ab m signature laga paa raha hu thanks dear !

----------


## master0141

> *मुबारक हो! हा हा*



signature पर  फोटो  केसे  आएगी

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*मित्र सैटिंग्स में जाके! हस्ताक्षर सम्पादित करें! वहां इन्सर्ट पिक्चर पर क्लिक करके या तो अपने कंप्यूटर से कोई पिक्चर दाल लें या फिर किसी पिक्चर का लिंक कॉपी करके पेस्ट कर दें! पिक्चर डल जानी चाहिए!* 


> signature पर  फोटो  केसे  आएगी

----------

